# 07 595 vs 08 595



## davey d (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi there
Does anyone know if the 08 version of the 595 ultra is different to the 07 version, I ask because there are some great deals on the 07 version and I know the new 08 dosen't come in all white which is what I want anyway, but want to make sure theres no great difference other than paint job. 

Cheers


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I for what it is worth understand other than color they are the same. I just purchased from bikesale.com a new 07 team 595. I was told by them and Look that they are the same. They are a authorized Look dealer.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

davey d said:


> Hi there
> Does anyone know if the 08 version of the 595 ultra is different to the 07 version, I ask because there are some great deals on the 07 version and I know the new 08 dosen't come in all white which is what I want anyway, but want to make sure theres no great difference other than paint job.
> 
> Cheers



Hi Davey,

There is no structural difference between the 2007 and 2008 595's. However, the 2007 595 Ultras were only available in the black UD carbon finish, while the 2008's will be available in both black, and the 2008 pro team paint scheme.

Best,
*[email protected]*


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I would just like to reiterate that one of the reasons I just purchased a new 595 to supplement my 585 which I at this juncture plan on keeping is the termendous customer support that I witnessed on this chat room from Look through Chas and others from Look. When I called Look about a rear derailer issue (apparently Shimano must of sent Look a 7008GS instead of a 7800SS) they told me that they would do what ever it took to make me happy. My dealer was just as helpfull in that they overnighted me a replacement. The 595 in white is a neck turner and more important a great frame for its riding characteristics.
Bob


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

chas said:


> There is no structural difference between the 2007 and 2008 595's.


If I understand correctly, the HSC5 fork used for the 585 and 585 Ultra has increased in weight by 15g for 2008 in order to meet the new standard EN14781 safety requirements. Is there a comparable change to the HSC6 for the 595/595 Ultra, or perhaps did that already meet the standard due to its already beefier design?


----------



## ilan_a (Aug 13, 2005)

*E-Post*

From what I read there is achange in the E-Post, did someone know about that?

Ilan


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

ilan_a said:


> From what I read there is achange in the E-Post, did someone know about that?
> 
> Ilan



The E-Post for 2008, which I believe will also work with a 2007 model, uses removable elastomer's. The elastomer's comes in 3 different hardnesses now so you can customize the shock absorption.


----------

